# Rocky is going more blind



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Well to make a LONG LONG story short Rocky (One of my jack russell’s) is missing one eye it had to be removed. She has to have three different kind of drop in her eyes 9 times a day. We are doing everything possible to keep that one eye going. But I have noticed she is bumping into things more and more and I will be over in say the kitchen and she will want a treat and barks but she will be baking at the fridge or something. She will also think Im in spots when Im not in that spot. It’s going down hill and that’s my fear. We have an appointment with the specialist in two weeks. (4 hours away every 3 months she goes), long trip but I would do anything for her. Im just really sad it’s declining and my fear is she will have to get her other eye removed. She still does see some thing which is good but not very well. However, she is such a happy energetic dog with everything she has been threw. She is very happy, even blind. I love her so much it totally breaks my heart watching her go blind even though it does not seem to bother her. She does not deserve this and I wish I could explain to her what's going on, but I think it bothers me more then her.

One of our road trips


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

aww  He's cute. I feel really bad for him and you, I could never deal with it  good luck


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Thanks, she is a trouper though, threw all this she is amazing, like nothing is even wrong with her. She is so happy and lively that amasses me. She has been threw a lot and is so good about it besides going to the vets. We get kicked out because all she does is bark, lol


----------

